# Ichi



## Isidore Demsky

can ichi mean "the same," "just like," or "even as"?

And can it mean "prove true"?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I'm not sure, but "the same," "just like," in "同一(do-itsu)" is pronounced as "_itsu_" not "_ichi_."


----------



## 810senior

A Japanese word _ichi _means number one(一) or the market(市), neither the same nor just like. I hope that for the further reference you would give us more contexts.


----------



## Alkanna

Do you mean 一致 (itchi) ?  一致する ?


----------



## 810senior

Alkanna said:


> Do you mean 一致 (itchi) ?  一致する ?


If that's the case, _the same_ will be the right translation.
Haven't got a clue how to translate _prove love_ with that word though.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

↑prove loveじゃなくて、prove true ですよ。


----------



## 810senior

810senior said:


> If that's the case, _the same_ will be the right translation.
> Haven't got a clue how to translate _*prove true*_ with that word though.



どういうわけかtrueをloveに勝手に脳内変換してた・・・SoLaさんありがとうございます


----------



## Alkanna

What is your context ?
For instance, "指紋は一致しました", may "prove" something.


----------



## 810senior

Prove true means turn out to be right as long as I'm getting it right.
You can't translate 指紋は一致しました like two fingerprints proved true, because what 一致する exactly means is to match, to be a match for something, to accord or to coincide.


----------



## frequency

810senior said:


> because what 一致する exactly means is to match, to be a match for something, to accord or to coincide.


Yes, the verb 一致する means agreement/identification. It doesn't have the meaning of "to prove" especially, although a numeral 一 is used.


----------



## Alkanna

I DID NOT translate.
I gave an EXAMPLE in which the fact that prints match may be a" proof".
We are still waiting for some context.


----------



## karlalou

Isidore Demsky said:


> can ichi mean "*the same*," "*just like*," or "*even as*"?
> 
> And can it mean "*prove true*"?


Looking at the all of the words, 一致 seems to me a very good candidate.


----------

